# جميع اللهجات: راح/ ذهب



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
لاحظت إنتشار كلمات «راح، رايح، يروح ...إلخ» في لهجات عربيّة كثيرة، ولم أجد ما يدلّ على أنّ لها ثمّة علاقة بالفصحى (إلّا أنّ الجمال لمّا تذهب لتستريح يقال أنّها تروح) - فياترى ممكن توضّحوا لي شيئاً حول هذه الكلمة؟
* أوّلاً: هل توجد لهجة عربيّة لا تستخدم «راح»؟ أعرف أنّ اللهجات المغاربية تستخدم «ولّىٰ» لإيحاء هذا المعنى لكن أظنّ أنّ هذا بجانب «راح».
* ثانياً: هل توجد لهجة عربيّة تستخدم «ذهب»؟ من الغريب أن نعلّم الأجانب هذه الكلمة في أوّل فصل فيجدوا أنّ لا أحد يستخدمها تقريباً وأنّها أحياناً غير مفهومة بالمرّة.
* ثالثاً: هل من كلمات منتشرة بجانب «راح» أو «ولّى» لإيحاء المعنى المجرّد لـ«ذهب»؟ (لا أقصد ركض ولا نحو ذلك)
* رابعاً: ماذا سبب إستخدام «راح» بمعنى «ذهب» في كلّ هذه الأماكن إن لم نجد أثراً لها في الفصحى؟

أنتظر ردودكم بنَهَم !☺


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> السلام عليكم
> لاحظت إنتشار كلمات «راح، رايح، يروح ...إلخ» في لهجات عربيّة كثيرة، ولم أجد ما يدلّ على أنّ لها ثمّة علاقة بالفصحى


 
غير صحيح، العرب تقول (راح) بمعنى (ذهب) من قديم الزمان. من لسان العرب:

راحَ فلانٌ يَرُوحُ رَواحاً: من ذهابه أَو سيره بالعشيّ. قال الأَزهري:* وسمعت العرب تستعمل الرَّواحَ في السير كلَّ وقت*، تقول: راحَ القومُ إِذا ساروا وغَدَوْا، ويقول أَحدهم لصاحبه: تَرَوَّحْ، ويخاطب أَصحابه فيقول: تَرَوَّحُوا أَي سيروا، ويقول: أَلا تُرَوِّحُونَ؟ ونحو ذلك ما جاء في الأَخبار الصحيحة الثابتة، وهو بمعنى المُضِيِّ إِلى الجمعة والخِفَّةِ إِليها، لا بمعنى الرَّواح بالعشي. في الحديث: مَنْ راحَ إِلى الجمعة في الساعة الأُولى أَي من مشى إِليها وذهب إِلى الصلاة ولم يُرِدْ رَواحَ آخر النهار.
ويقال: راحَ القومُ وتَرَوَّحُوا إِذا ساروا أَيَّ وقت كان.

فيستفاد مما سبق أن الرواح كان يقصد به الذهاب في آخر النهار أو بعد العشاء (مثل كلمة سرى يسري، كان معناها الذهاب أو السفر ليلاً)، ثم تطور معناها قديماً إلى الذهاب في كل وقت. وتجد بعض اللهجات تستخدم "سرى" للذهاب في كل وقت كذلك، فليس صحيحاً إذاً أن لا علاقة لها بالفصحى بل العلاقة واضحة جلية. ولعل كلمة (ذهب) كانت للهجات وكلمة (راح) للهجات أخرى والله أعلم.



> * أوّلاً: هل توجد لهجة عربيّة لا تستخدم «راح»؟ أعرف أنّ اللهجات المغاربية تستخدم «ولّىٰ» لإيحاء هذا المعنى لكن أظنّ أنّ هذا بجانب «راح».


 
أظن كل اللهجات المشهورة تستخدمها، لكن قد تكون هناك لهجات محلية معزولة لا تستخدمها ولا سبيل لنا لمعرفة الجواب.



> * ثانياً: هل توجد لهجة عربيّة تستخدم «ذهب»؟ من الغريب أن نعلّم الأجانب هذه الكلمة في أوّل فصل فيجدوا أنّ لا أحد يستخدمها تقريباً وأنّها أحياناً غير مفهومة بالمرّة.


 
الكلمة كانت موجودة إلى زمن قريب في بعض نواحي اليمن وجنوب المملكة. 

ولدينا في الرياض والمنطقة الوسطى كانت موجودة إلى زمن قريب لكنها كانت على ما يبدو نادرة ولم أسمعها شخصياً إلا محصورة في عبارات وسياقات معينة كالأدعية، فيحكي لي أبي أن جدّه إذا غصب من أحد الأطفال قال: فلان! الله يِذْهِبْك! وسمعت إحدى النساء الكبيرات في السن تقول الله لا يذهب بنا أو يذهبنا (شيء من هذا القبيل) بمعنى اللهم لا تعاقبنا، وقد يقول أحدهم عساهم للذهاب (كأنه يقول فليذهبوا إلى الجحيم بلغتنا المعاصرة) ونحو من ذلك



> * ثالثاً: هل من كلمات منتشرة بجانب «راح» أو «ولّى» لإيحاء المعنى المجرّد لـ«ذهب»؟ (لا أقصد ركض ولا نحو ذلك)


 
ذكرت لك كلمة (سرى) تستخدم للذهاب أو المغادرة مع أنها في الأصل تعني الذهاب في الليل، وكثيراً ما أسمعها من أهل الحجاز والمنطقة الغربية. ولدينا كلمة (مشى) نستخدمها بمعناها الأصلي أي بمعنى السير ونستخدمها أيضاً بمعنى الذهاب أو المغادرة



> * رابعاً: ماذا سبب إستخدام «راح» بمعنى «ذهب» في كلّ هذه الأماكن إن لم نجد أثراً لها في الفصحى؟


 
طبعاً افتراضك الأصلي بأن لا أثر لها في الفصحى غير صحيح، أما سبب اختفائها فهذي سنّة اللغات جميعها، كلمة تطغى في زمن ثم تأتي كلمة أخرى وتحل محلها إما لتغير اجتماعي أو ديمغرافي أو بسبب هجرات معينة أو أحياناً بسبب تطور في اللغة يجعل إحدى الكلمات أنسب من الأخرى. لكن كلمات كثيرة أساسية نجدها في الفصحى القرآنية واختفت من اللهجات جميعها إلا لهجات جنوب غرب الجزيرة (جنوب الحجاز، جنوب نجد، شمال اليمن) مثل ذهب أتى رأى وضع فلعل لغة القرآن مبنية في الأساس على لهجات تلك المنطقة والله أعلم.


----------



## rayloom

إسكندراني said:


> من الغريب أن نعلّم الأجانب هذه الكلمة في أوّل فصل فيجدوا أنّ لا أحد يستخدمها تقريباً وأنّها أحياناً غير مفهومة بالمرّة



هههه أتفق معك في هذه النقطة!
عموما فالكلمة مفيدة لأن استخدامها شائع في الفصيح، بينما في العاميات، فهي تكاد تكون معدومة!


----------



## إسكندراني

معك حق يا Rayloom
وشكراً جزيلاً Wadi Hanifa - وأظنّ أنّي سمعت «سرى» بمعنى «حدث/وقع/جرى» في دارجة الجزائر ، كما أنّ «مشى» فاتت عليّ... وغريب أنّي لم أرى المعنى لمّا بحثت عنه في لسان العرب - لكن على العموم طمّنتني وجزاكم الله خيراً لما أفدتم
 ☺


----------



## Jihadist

في لهجة المنطقة الداخلية من سلطنة عُمان (نزوى، بهلاء، ... الخ)، يستخدمون كلمة "سار، سرنا، نسير، ..." بمعنى "راح، رحنا، نروح، ...".


----------



## ayed

يستخدم بدو نجد كلمة"سرى" أي سار في الليل خاصة"ذهب"


----------



## L-art-a

وكذلك في الإمارات، باللهجة المحلية يستعملون سار، يسير، سر، ألخ...


----------



## إسكندراني

أشكركم على مداخلاتكم، ويستمرّ الغياب الملحوظ لـ«ذهب» - إلّا أنّي أظنّني سمعتها أحياناً من أخّ صحراوي (جنوب المغرب) يقيم في إنجلترا (نطقها دهب)، وأرجّح أنّ استخدامه لها هو لتفادي استخدام «ولّى» أو الكلمة الواردة في لهجته لعدم انتشارها...


----------



## Xence

آه، لقد كدت أنسى هذا الموضوع... شكرا إسكندراني على إبرازه مرة أخرى إلى السطح  ا



> وأظنّ أنّي سمعت «سرى» بمعنى «حدث/وقع/جرى» في دارجة الجزائر​


في الواقع، نستعمل كلمة "*صرى*" بالصاد وليس بالسين، وهي إما تحريف لكلمة *صار *أو تحوير صوتي لكلمة *جرى*.. فنقول مثلا: "واش صرالو؟" أو "واش صارلو؟" أي "ماذا جرى له؟" ا



> هل توجد لهجة عربيّة تستخدم «ذهب»؟​ ا



نعم، في الجزائر نستخدم فعل *ذهب *لكن في حالة خاصة جدا وبصيغة الأمر فقط، وهو عندما نعبّر عن انزعاجنا من شخص ولا نود أن نراه أمامنا، فنقول له مثلا: "*اذهب *منّا (= من هنا)" أو "*اذهب *من قدّامي/من وجهي".. وأعتقد أن هذا يكافئ العبارة المصرية "غور من وشّي (وجهي)"  ا ا​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكراً Xence!


----------



## Imad Net

ولّى في اللهجة الجزائرية معناها "رجع" أو "أصبح"
كلمة راح تستعمل كثيرا في اللهجة الجزائرية و هي الأكثر شيوعا
الفعل ذهب يستعمل أيضا و لكن بصيغة الأمر فقط "اذهب"


----------



## redx1

*في الدارجة المغربية لا نستعمل تلك الكلمات بل نقول "مش 
بتسكين الميم و فتح الشين*


----------



## إسكندراني

يعني «مشى» زي ما احنا بنقول في مصر لكن في نطاق استخدام أوسع ☺ـ
شكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## marocaine

باللكنة المغربية نقول  ماشي  وهي واضحة  من فعل مشى يمشي  وكذلك نقول غادي 

غادي  وهي كلمة فصحى  من فعل  غدا  يغدو 


غدي يغدى : غدا وغداء:				  				  

أكل الغداء
*المعجم: *الرائد - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
غدا يغدو : غدوا . (غدو):				  				  
1 - ذهب «غدوة» أي بكرة: «غدا إلى عمله». 2 - صار: «غدا العلم ضروريا في أيامنا». وهي هنا من أخوات كان، ترفع الاسم وتنصب الخبر.
*المعجم: *الرائد - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
غدا يغدو : غدوا وغدوة وغدوا:				  				  
(غدو) بكر
*المعجم: *الرائد - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
غد يغد ويغد : غدا ،   و غد .:				  				  
1 - صار ذا غدة. 2 - الجمل: أصابه «الغدد»، وهو طاعون.
*المعجم: *الرائد - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
غدا:				  				  
غ د ا: الغَدُ أصله غَدْو حذفوا الواو بلا عِوَض و الغُدْوَةُ ما بين صلاة الغَدَاةِ وطلوع الشمس يُقال أتيته غُدْوَةَ غير مصروف لأنها معرفة مثل سحر إلا أنها من الظُروف المتمكنة والجمع غُداً ويُقال آتيتك غَدَاةَ غَدٍ والجمع الغَدَواتُ وقولهم إني لآتيه الغَدَايَا والعَشايا هو لازدواج الكلام كما قالوا هنأني الطعام ومرأني وإنما هو أمرأني و الغُدُوُّ ضد الرواح وقد غَدَا من باب سما وقوله تعالى {وبالغُدُوِّ والآصال} أي بالغدوات فعبَّر بالفعل عن الوقت كما يقال أتاه طُلوع الشمس أي وقت طلوعها و الغَدَاءُ الطعام بعينه وهو ضد العَشَاء و الغَادِيَةُ سحابة تنشأ صباحا و الاغْتِداءُ الغُدُوُّ و غَدَّاهُ فتَغَدَّى
*المعجم: *مختار الصحاح - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
غدَا2 /  غدَا إلى /  غدَا على يغدو ،  اغْدُ ،  غَدْوًا وغُدْوةً وغُدُوًّا ،  فهو غادٍ ،  والمفعول مَغدوٌّ إليه:				  				  
• غدا العاملُ إلى عمله اليوم/ غدا العاملُ على عمله اليوم بكَّر إليه. 
• غدا التلميذُ سعيدًا بنجاحه: صار كذلك، من أخوات كان، يرفع الاسمَ وينصب الخبرَ "نزل المطر فغدا المكانُ أخضرَ". 
• غدَت الحبيبةُ تكتب الرسائلَ إلى حبيبها: شرَعت في ذلك "غدا يسقي الزَّرعَ".
*المعجم: *اللغة العربية المعاصر - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
غُدَّ يُغَدّ ،  غَدًّا ،  والمفعول مَغْدود:				  				  
• غُدَّ البعيرُ صار ذا غُدَّة.
*المعجم: *اللغة العربية المعاصر - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
غَدَّ غدَدْتُ ،  يَغُدّ ،  اغْدُدْ /  غُدَّ ،  غَدًّا ،  فهو غادّ:				  				  
• غدَّ البعيرُ صار ذا غُدَّة.
*المعجم: *اللغة العربية المعاصر - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
غدا - غَدَا:				  				  
[غ د و]. (فعل: ثلاثي لازم، متعد بحرف). غَدَوْتُ، أَغْدُو، اُغْدُ، مصدر غُدُوٌّ.
1."غَدَا الْمُسَافِرُ" : ذَهَبَ غُدْوَةً.
2."اُغْدُ عَنِّي" : اِنْطَلِقْ، اِذْهَبْ.
*المعجم: *الغني - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
غدا - غَدَا:				  				  
[غ د و]. (فعل: ثلاثي لازم، متعد بحرف). غَدَوْتُ، أَغْدُو، اُغْدُ، مصدر غَدْوٌ، غُدُوٌّ، غُدْوَةٌ.
1."غَدَا عَلَيْهِ" : بَكَّرَ، سَارَ غُدْوَةً. "إِنَّها جَماعَةٌ مِنَ النَّمْلِ تَغْدُو وَتَروحُ بَيْنَ غارِها الَّذِي يَبْدُو أَنَّهُ تَحْتَ جِذْعِ شَجَرَةِ التِّينِ" (أحمد التوفيق).
2."غَدَا إِلَى كَذَا" : أَصْبَحَ إِلَيْهِ.
3."غَدَا يُنْجِزُ عَمَلَهُ" : شَرَعَ فِيهِ فِي الغُدْوَةِ.
4."غَدَا الوَلَدُ عَاقِلاً" : صَارَ، وَهِيَ هُنَا مِنْ أَخَوَاتِ كَانَ. "غَدَتِ التِّكْنُولُوجِيَّةُ الْحَدِيثَةُ ضَرُورِيَّةً فِي حَيَاتِنَا اليَوْمِيَّةِ".
*المعجم: *الغني - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]
غَدَا:				  				  
غَدَا  _ُ غُدُوًّا: ذَهَبَ غُدْوة.
 و_ ذَهَبَ وانطلق.
 يقال: اغْدُ عنِّي.
 و_ عليه غَدْوًا، وغُدُوًّا، وغُدْوَةً: بَكَّرَ.
 ويقال: غدا إِلى كذا: أَصبح إِليه.
 وغدا يفعل كذا: شَرَعَ فيه في و_ الشيءُ كذا: صار.
*المعجم: *المعجم الوسيط - [  ابحث عن هذه الكلمة في غوغل ]


----------



## Finland

أهلا!

دعني أشارك في هذا الموضوع متأخرا جدا...



إسكندراني said:


> * أوّلاً: هل توجد لهجة عربيّة لا تستخدم «راح»؟ أعرف أنّ اللهجات المغاربية تستخدم «ولّىٰ» لإيحاء هذا المعنى لكن أظنّ أنّ هذا بجانب «راح».



أعتقد أن فعل "راح" من الأفعال المنتشرة جدا تُفهم في كل اللهجات تقريبا، ولكن عندي تجربة مثيرة للاهتمام في ما يخص استخدام هذه الفعل في ليبيا حيث قضيت بعض الأشهر العام الماضي. فكلما استخدمت فعل "راح" مع زملائي الليبيين وأنا أحاول أن أتعلم لهجتهم، صححوني قائلا إن الفعل المرجح هو عدّى، يعدّي.

وشكرا

س


----------



## إسكندراني

هذا شيء ظريف فعلاً شكراً لمشاركتك - هل لي أن أسأل أيّ جزء من ليبيا كان هذا؟


----------



## Finland

أهلا!



إسكندراني said:


> هذا شيء ظريف فعلاً شكراً لمشاركتك - هل لي أن أسأل أيّ جزء من ليبيا كان هذا؟



لا مانع في ذلك! كنت أعيش في بنغازي لكنني زرت أيضا مصراتا وترابلس والمدن الساحلية في الجبل الأخضر. أعتقد أنني سمعت الليبيين في كل المدن يستخدمون فعل "عدّى" بمعنى "ذهب".

وشكرا
س


----------



## Ann_johor

فى الجزائر ايضا نستخدم كلمة عدى ولكن بمعنا مر


----------



## zeine77

في موريتانيا نستخدم "راح" غالبا للتعبير عن الذهاب أو المجيئ آخر النهار أو في الليل، نقول مثلا "راح للفلانيين" أي أتاهم مع المغرب أو في الليل. كلمة "ذهب" نستخدمها استخداما آخر نقول "فلان ذْهَبْ" أي ضل الطريق.


----------



## إسكندراني

zeine77 said:


> في موريتانيا نستخدم "راح" غالبا للتعبير عن الذهاب أو المجيئ آخر النهار أو في الليل، نقول مثلا "راح للفلانيين" أي أتاهم مع المغرب أو في الليل. كلمة "ذهب" نستخدمها استخداما آخر نقول "فلان ذْهَبْ" أي ضل الطريق.


كيف تسمّون إذًا الذهاب في منتصف اليوم مثلًا؟


----------



## zeine77

منتصفَ اليوم بالضبط لا أذكر أن هناك فعلا يصف الذهاب فيه بالتحديد، و لكن صباحا نقول "بَكَّر"


----------



## ayed

zeine77 said:


> في موريتانيا نستخدم "راح" غالبا للتعبير عن الذهاب أو المجيئ آخر النهار أو في الليل، نقول مثلا "راح للفلانيين" أي أتاهم مع المغرب أو في الليل. كلمة "ذهب" نستخدمها استخداما آخر نقول "فلان ذْهَبْ" أي ضل الطريق.



ويقول بدو نجد روّح بمعنى خاصة بعد وقت الظهر وقبل المغرب بمعنى ذهب


----------



## Jawaher

صحيح بعض الكلمات توجد في الدارجة وتكون نادرة في الفصحى مثل شاف يشوف شف ما قرأتها ولا شفتها الا مرة واحدة وفي الابتدائي صرفنا عشرات الأفعال وما شفتها ولا اعلم المصدر الشوف او الشوفان


----------



## إسكندراني

ayed said:


> ويقول بدو نجد روّح بمعنى خاصة بعد وقت الظهر وقبل المغرب بمعنى ذهب


في مصر «روّح» معناها رجع إلى بيته


----------



## إسكندراني

Jawaher said:


> صحيح بعض الكلمات توجد في الدارجة وتكون نادرة في الفصحى مثل شاف يشوف شف ما قرأتها ولا شفتها الا مرة واحدة وفي الابتدائي صرفنا عشرات الأفعال وما شفتها ولا اعلم المصدر الشوف او الشوفان


هذا مثال آخر لمتاعب المتعلّمين للعربيّة - يتعلّمون الفصحى وينبهروا بحديثنا الغريب


----------



## Xence

إسكندراني said:


> في مصر «روّح» معناها رجع إلى بيته



نفس الاستعمال في معظم مناطق الجزائر .. وفي بعض المناطق تستخدم بمعنى "حرّك الهواء" (بمروحة مثلا) ا


----------



## Imad Net

"روّح" تستعمل كثيرا في شرق الجزائر


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة المغربية راح معناها عاد في المساء: راح لدارُه = عاد إلى منزله في المساء.. باب الرّواح واحد من بين أبواب مدينة الرباط.. سُمّي كذلك لأنّه باب العودة إلى المدينة في المساء.. أما ذهب فهي في اللهجة المغربية في الماضي: مشى.. مشيت للمدرسة = ذهبت إلى المدرسة.. وفي المضارع: غادي..أنا غادي للسوق = أنا ذاهب إلى السوق.. أما في الأمر فهي سير: سير ف حالك = إذهب إلى حال سبيلك​


----------

